# ست/خانم



## licinio

أهلا
أود معرفة ما إذا كان يوجد أي فرق في استعمال اللقبين ست أو خانم في اللهجاتالمشرقية.
كنت أتفرج على برنامج تلفيزيوني وسمعت امرأة خاطبت امرأة أخرى أكبر منها سنا"ست جهينة" ثم صححت كلامها وقالت "جهينة خانم" كأن علامة احترام أكثر.
شكرا.​


----------



## elroy

في اللهجة الفلسطينية لا نستخدم كلمة "خانم" فمن الأفضل أن يجيب على سؤالك أحد الأعضاء من سوريا، بما أن هذه الكلمة تُستخدم فقط في سوريا حسب علمي.  بإمكانك استخدام كلمة "ست" بالفلسطينية لتعبّرعن الاحترام ولكن الحقيقة أن هذا الاستخدام نادر، والكلمة تُستخدم في أغلب الأحيان بطريقة ساخرة.  ولهذا السبب فإني لا أنصحك باستخدام أية من هاتين الكلمتين للاحترام بالفلسطينية.  توجد لدينا طرق أخرى نظهر خلالها الاحترام (إذا أردت أن تسأل عنها فبإمكانك فتح موضوع جديد).
​


----------



## licinio

شكرا. فعلا سبقت وسمعت أمثالا لاستخدام كلمة "ست" بمعنى ساخر حتى بالعاميةالسورية. ولكلمة ست يوجد معنى "جدة" أيضا. هل هذا صحيح بفلسطين؟​


----------



## elroy

نعم، هذا صحيح.​


----------



## Reema

أعتقد أن خانم تعطي انطباعاً باحترامٍ أكبر وهي كذلك أكثر رسميةً ووجاهة​


----------



## zooz

أتفق في الرأي مع ريما بأن *خانم* ذات وقعٍ أكثر ثقلاً على الأذن، ولكن هذا مبنيٌ على رأي شخصي وليس على مراجع لغوية. أعتقد بأن استخدامها يعود إلى العصر العثماني وحتى السبعينيات. في العصر الراهن تُستخدم على نطاق ضيق وليس بشكل شائع وان استُعمِلت فتكون غالباً بسبب الاختلاف في طبقة المجتمع. شخصياً عند سماعها أو استخدامها حالياً فإني أجدها ذات معنى ساخر أو تهكمي


أخمن بأن المسلسل الذي تتحدث عنه تدور أحداثه في زمنٍ غير هذا، أو أنا مُخطئ؟​  ​


----------



## Reema

zooz said:


> أخمن بأن المسلسل الذي تتحدث عنه تدور أحداثه في زمنٍ غير هذا، أو أنا مُخطئ؟​
> 
> ​


 



فعلاً هذا بالضبط ما تبادر إلى ذهني, قد يكون باب الحارة أو ليالٍ شامية


أرى أيضاً أن استخدامها أصبح يحمل حساً ساخراً​


----------



## licinio

شكرا على رأيكم. في الحقيقة المسلسم تجري قصته في العصر الزاهن, في دمشق اليوم وعنوانه "فسحة سماوية". ء​


----------



## cute angel

ست تستخدم اكثر باللهجة المصرية يقولون **ست هانم** وهي تعبير عن الوقار

اما خانم فهي ايضا تستخدم كرمز للوقار و تستخدم بالاخص باللهجة السورية
بس يعني في كلمة اخرى هي **ستي** لما الاولاد الصغار يقولون يا ستي معناها جدتي او تيتة باللهجة السورية ​


----------



## TheRiLi

cute angel said:


> ست تستخدم اكثر باللهجة المصرية يقولون **ست هانم** وهي تعبير عن الوقار​



ألا تلاحظ أن (خانم) هي نفسها (هانم) ؟؟ <<


على كل حال !! دخلت من قوقل ! وبدلاً من فتح موضوع جديد ، رأيت أن أرفع هذا الموضوع القديم حتى يستفيد من يرغب بالإجابة من النقاش السابق

كلمة "هانم" بالتركية يمكننا ترجمتها إلى "سيدة" ، ولكن تحيّرت في ترجمة كلمة "أبلة" ؟

أظن أن اللهجات الشرقية في زمن معين لم تكن تبحث عن إشتقاقات عربية أو ترجمات للكلمات الدخيلة بل كانت تفضل إستخدامها حتى صارت لغة، لكن المشكلة أننا لو تمكنا من ترجمتها لصارت أجمل وأوضح وأقرب لعقلنا العربي ،، فمثلاً كلنا يفهم أن كلمة "خانم" أو "هانم" تعني لقباً للإحترام ، لكن لو قلنا "سيدة" لفهمناها بدون المرور عبر مرحلة التحليل المنطقي والعقلي والرجوع للذاكرة ووو ...

ست / هانم / أبلة .. وغيرها ، ألقاب تركية للنساء ، لكن لحد الآن لم أجد لكل واحدة منها مقابلاُ عربياً

الآن المسألة ليست مسألة (تركية/عربية) بقدر ما هي محاولة تخليص العربية من التعابير الهجينة التي تجعلنا لا نستمتع كثيراُ بلغتنا ،، أممممم ،،* رغم أنني أبحث عن مقابل للقب (أبلة) لكن سيكون مفيداُ جداُ لو تمكنا من إيجاد مرادفات لبقية الكلمات
*شكراً​


----------



## Lost in life

*مرحبا

كلمة "هانم" هي تركية الأصل، الأتراك لا يلفظون حرف الـ (خ) أما "خانم" فهي كلمة فارسية وبالمعنى ذاته
لا أعلم سبب تغيير الـ (هـ) إلى (خ) في الفارسية ولكن الأمر المؤكد هو أن الكلمة من أصل تركي

أما كلمة "أبلة" فهي أيضا تركية وتعني أخت*​


----------



## TheRiLi

Lost in life said:


> *مرحبا
> 
> كلمة "هانم" هي تركية الأصل، الأتراك لا يلفظون حرف الـ (خ) أما "خانم" فهي كلمة فارسية وبالمعنى ذاته
> لا أعلم سبب تغيير الـ (هـ) إلى (خ) في الفارسية ولكن الأمر المؤكد هو أن الكلمة من أصل تركي
> 
> أما كلمة "أبلة" فهي أيضا تركية وتعني أخت*​



إن كانت أبلة تعني أخت ، فلماذا مثلاُ في مناطق في السعودية ومصر يطلقونها على المعلمة في المدرسة ،، وفي تركيا يقولها أيضاً بعض الأطفال للنساء الذين ليس لديهم صلة قرابة ذات إسم محدد ، يعني مثلاُ حفيدة أخت جدة الأم هههه ربما مثال سخيف لكن حقاً لا يحضرني مثال محدد لكنني أسمعهم يطلقونها بشكل عبثي (وذلك طبعاً لأنني لا أفهم المبدأ) لكن عموماً هي تعني أخت ويمكن ترجمتها أخت لما يكون المتكلمان في نفس العمر تقريباُ

بعض الأحيان أظن أنهم يطلقونها أيضاً على المرأة التي تناديها الأم بأبلة ، يعني مثلاً ، إن كانت والدة زيد تنادي جارتهم "أبلة" فإن زيد سيناديها كذلك.

لا أدري حقاً ، لهذا سؤال سيكون

هل تنصحني بأن أترجمها وأفهمها في كل الأحوال "أخت" يعني ؟​


----------



## Burno Nermino

يا " ست هانم " للوقار .. خانم هى هانم .. وتنطق خانم لمن لا ينطقون حرف " الهاء " فهم ينطقون ذلك الحرف بحرف ال " الخاء "


----------



## jawad-dawdi

في اللهجة المغربية لا نقول لا (ستّ) ولا (هانم) ولا (خانم).. نقول: (لالّة) التي تعني (مولاتي) وأصلها (الألّة).. {تَحَوَّلَتِ (الألّة) بِحَذفِ ألِفِ التَعريفِ والـهَمزةِ إلى (لالّة)}.. وفي المعجم العربي: آلَ الرَعِيّةَ: ساسَها ودَبَّرَ أُمورَها.. آلَ عَلى القَومِ: وَلـيَ.. وفي حَديثِ لَقـيط: أُنبِئُكَ بِـمثلِ ذَلِكَ في إِلِّ اللَهِ أي في رُبوبِـيَـتِهِ وإلاهِـيَـتِهِ وقُدرَتِه.. الإلُّ: اللَهُ عَزَّ وجَلّ.. الألّةُ: الرَاعِيةُ البَعيدةُ الـمَرعى مِنَ الرُعاة​


----------



## momai

في سوريا نستخدم ست بمعنى جدة وأحيانا بمعنى امرأة   أما كلمة خانم فهي للمزاح للفتيات  فتستخدم مثلا :  ليش ما غسلت الصحون _ريما_خانم .   وهكذا


----------



## TheRiLi

momai said:


> في سوريا نستخدم ست بمعنى جدة وأحيانا بمعنى امرأة   أما كلمة خانم فهي للمزاح للفتيات  فتستخدم مثلا :  ليش ما غسلت الصحون _ريما_خانم .   وهكذا


حتى التركية تستخدم في  أغلب الأحيان كنوع من المزاح الثقيل أثناء المناوشة وذلك بإعتقادي يعود إلى أنه لقب تركي قديم قد يعود إما للفترة العثمانية -عندها سيكون مبرراً إستهلاكه في ظل الحكم العلماني- وإما يكون قبل الفترة العثمانية عندما كان الأتراك يعيشون في التخوم الصينية وكان يطلق على نبيلات المنطقة وعندها ربما يستخدم للسخرية لأنه يعبر عن نوع من الإحترام لكي يبدو النص وكأنك لا تسيء الأدب بينما أنت في الواقع تفعل جهدك للنيل من التي أمامك :
في كل الحالات، ترجمة هذا اللقب تيدو لي مستحيلة نوعاً ما لأننا كعرب لم نتعود على فكرة النبلاء وألقابهم الخاصة إلا بعد نشوء العربية ونضجها ولهذا لا عجب في إفتقارها لمصطلحات مخصصة لهذا الغرض وكان التوجه لإستخدام كلمات مثل رب و طال عمرك في الفترات التالية ..
ولهذا سيبقى إحتمال الترجمة الحرفية وهذا يعتمد على "هل فعلاً يفهم الأتراك أنفسهم معنى هذا المصطلح؟" هذا على فرض أنه أكيد له معنى، لكن قد يكون نسي :
ويبقى التعريب أسهل طريقة وأسرع، فلو كنت بصدد ترجمة أي نص من التركية للعربية أكيد لن أنتظر الباحثين -الكسالى أو الغير مهتمين- بالتنقيب عن معنى هذه الكلمة في التاريخ التركي ومن ثم نترجمها حرفياً او نبحث لها عن مرادف مناسب بدون الإخلال بالمعنى أو الظهور بشكل مزري! -رغم أنه من الممكن جدا ان يكون هناك على الأقل بحث بسيط حول معاني وتطور الألقاب التركية ولكن هل من مهتم؟؟؟- بينما يبقى الكسل حليف الجميع!

شكراً جميعاً
 ملاحظة: جهدجيد أستاذ جواد، وكما هو الحال مع ألقاب الفخامة العجيبة، في الجزائر لا نستخدم لالة إلا على سبيل السخرية أو المزاح الظريف مثل أن يقول الزوج لزوجته : "مايكون إلا خاطرك يا لالة" قد يبدو نوع من الفخامة لكنه مجرد مزاح أو تقول العجوز لكنتها : "إيه يا لالة ...." وهنا أكيد ستبدأ بسبها ولا إحتما آخر مطلقاً
في الجزائر عموماً -بل مطلقاً- لا نستخدم أي لفظ للجلالة بل فقط عمي وعمتي وطاطة وألفاظ الإحترام العادية.


----------



## camerash

في سوريا أصبح استخدام كلمة خانوم للنساء أو أفندي أو بيك للرجال فقط للسخرية أو المزاح و هذه الكلمات مرتبطة بالطبقة الأرستقراطية في العصر العثماني 
وتقال لشخص عندما يتهرب من المسؤولية أو من واجباته أو يتصرف باستعلاء أو تكبر 

فلنفرض أم وابنتها التي اسمها علا 
علا دائما تتهرب من أعمال البيت ومن التنظيف ولاتقوم بغسيل الصحون إلا بعد أن تطلب منها أمها ذلك أكثر من مرة

 فعندما تغضب الأم من ابنتها وتريدها أن تجلي الصحون مباشرة وتعاتبها على عدم جلي الصحون تقول لها   
ليش لهلأ ماجليتي الجليات علا خانوم 
 " وكأنها تقول لابنتها" هل تعتقدين نفسك خانوم  ونحن خدم عندك

أما المثال الآخر لاستخدامها في المزاح 
فهي عندما تقابل صديقك المقرب بعد أن غاب عنك لمدة من الزمن دون أن تعرف السبب و لكنك متوقع أن السبب ليس طارئ 
فتقول له:
"وينك أحمد أفندي ليش ئطعتنا وماعد شفناك " 
 وكأنك تقول له بطريقة مازحة" هل أصبحت ذات مقام عالي؟ ولم تعد تتكلم مع أمثالنا؟ 
وبنفس هذا المعنى توجد جملة 
ليش ماعم تحكي معنا لنكون مالنا ئد المئام 
ولكن الجملة الثانية تحمل معنى سلبي حسب نبرة الصوت  ويفضل عدم استخدامها بغير موضعها الصحيح  
----------------------------------------------------------
 إما إذا قابلت صديقك المقرب بعد فترة من الانقظاع وليس لديك أي فكرة عن سبب انقظاعه عنك وأنت قلق عليه 
فتقول له 
"خير انشا الله انشغل بالي عليك وينك يازلمة مئطوع عنا (غايب عنا)  طول هالفترة "


----------



## camerash

أما كلمة ست فلها عدة استخدامات
1- جدة في حال أضفت لها ضمير كأن تقول ستي أو ستو 
ولكن عادة نستخدم كلمة تتة أكتر من ستي وخاصة في مدينة دمشق 

2- ست بيت : هو مصطلح يطلق لمدح امرآة تتقن أعمال البيت كالطبخ و التنظيف وتربية الأولاد 

3- ست تعني امرأة وغالبا تعني امرأة كبيرة في العمر ولكن مع ذلك نستخدم دائما الصفة معها 
فنقول شفت ست كبيرة 
حكيت مع ست كبيرة بالشارع 

 ولكت إياك أن تنادي امرأة  وتقول لها ياستي بل يفضل أن تقول لها حجة إذا كانت ( (فوق الستين أو السبعين) والأحسن من ذلك أن تناديها بأم فلان كأم أحمد
ويمكنك أن تنادي أي أمرآة أكبر منك بخالة وهي طريقة مؤدبة نوعا ما 

ولكن أفضل كلمة لتنادي بها امرأة متزوجة وخاصة إذا كنت لاتعرفها جيدا وتريد أن تتكلم معها بطريقة لبقة هي مدام
أو آنسة إذا كانت امرآة غير متزوجة 

اللباقة شيء أساسي باللهجة السورية ومنادة الشخص باسمه الأول بدون لقب تعتبر قلة احترام وخاصة إذا كنت لاتعرفه 
فمثلا إذا كنت تريد أن تتكلم مع رجل لاتعرفه تقول له أستاذ و إذا كان كبير بالعمر تقول له حجي 
حتى الأقرباء  من الضروري 
ذكر لقب كل شخص قبل اسمه 

أمثلة:
حكيت مع خالي حسام
حكيت مع خالتي ميساء 
حكيت مع مرت خالي هدى
حكيت مع صهري أبو أحمد 
حكيت مع حماتي أم بسام


----------

